# Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha 4 Released : Added gr8 new Apps.



## Dark Star (Feb 2, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/1648/Ubuntu-8-04-a-k-a-Hardy-Heron-2.pngThe Ubuntu developers are moving very quickly to bring you the absolute latest and greatest software the Open Source Community has to offer. Hardy Heron Alpha 4 is the fourth alpha release of Ubuntu 8.04, and with this new alpha release comes a whole host of excellent new features.

*Features : -*
*Xorg 7.3 : - *The latest Xorg is available in Hardy, Xorg 7.3, with an emphasis on better autoconfiguration with a minimal configuration file.
*Linux kernel 2.6.24 : -* Alpha 4 includes the 2.6.24-5.8 (2.6.24-rc8-based) kernel. This brings in significant enhancements and fixes that have been merged in the last few months into the mainline kernel. Among these is the introduction of dynticks support for amd64, bringing the same power savings already available on 32-bit systems to 64-bit laptops and desktops.
*PulseAudio : - *Alpha 4 includes [WWW] PulseAudio enabled by default. Some non-GNOME applications still need to be changed to output to pulse/esd by default and the volume control tools are still not integrated.
*PolicyKit : -*With Alpha 4, PolicyKit integration is visible in the administrative user interfaces. PolicyKit makes it possible to run administrative applications as a normal user, and have them get a particular set of extra privileges for certain operations, which allows fine-grained control over user permissions and enhances usability, as well as eliminating the security implications of running the whole application as root.
 *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4960/alpha4_polkit5.png​
*Firefox 3 Beta 2 : -*The latest Firefox 3 beta is packaged in the repositories, bringing much better system integration including icon and colour theming that matches the system, as well as GTK2 form buttons and open dialog.

*Transmission : -*The GTK version of the popular Transmission BitTorrent client comes with Alpha 4. It's set to replace the Gnome BitTorrent downloader.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4965/transmission-gtk.png​
*Vinagre :-*The new Vinagre VNC client is installed by default in Alpha 4, replacing xvnc4viewer.Vinagre allows the user to view multiple machines simultaneously, can discover VNC servers on the network via Avahi, and can keep track of recently used and favorite connections.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4966/vinagre.png​
*Brasero :-*The Brasero CD/DVD burning application, which will complement the CD/DVD burning functions of Nautilus and replace the Serpentine audio CD burning utility, is installed by default in Alpha 4.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4961/brasero.png​
*World Clock Applet :-*Integrating the features of the intlclock applet, the GNOME panel clock in Alpha 4 can display the time and weather in multiple locations.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4963/intlclock.png​
*GVFS :-*Nautilus 2.21.6 in Alpha 4 uses GVFS, the virtual filesystem abstraction layer that's set to replace the aging GnomeVFS in GNOME 2.22, as its backend. In the near future, GVFS will make it possible to fix shortcomings of Nautilus such as the inability to restore files from trash, pause and undo file operations, and make it possible to escalate user privileges for certain operations using PolicyKit for authentication. It also brings a significant performance boost to many operations.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4964/nautilus-gvfs.jpg​
*GNOME System Monitor : -*The GNOME System Monitor has a revamped "Resources" tab, with Cairo graphs that scroll and scale smoothly, and brand new widgets.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4962/g-s-m-alpha4.png​
*Virtualization :-*
 KVM is now officially maintained within the Ubuntu kernel.
 libvirt and virt-manager have been adapted to Ubuntu. They allow for easy guest creation and basic management out of the box. Virt-manager can be used to remotely administer guests on a remote server. They also work with XEN, even though it is not officially maintained.
  The kernel also includes the virtio modifications which should greatly improve guest I/O access.
 *Firewall .:-*ufw (Uncomplicated Firewall) is a new firewall application designed to make administering a firewall easier for end-users while not getting in the way of network administrators. Currently, ufw is a command-line interface for administering host-based firewalls.

Download Alpha 4 : -
Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) Alpha 4 (Ubuntu)
 Kubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) Alpha 4 (Kubuntu)
 Edubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) Alpha 4 (Edubuntu)
Ubuntu-JeOS 8.04 (Hardy Heron) Alpha 4 (Ubuntu JeOS)
 *cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/re...hardy/alpha-4/ (Xubuntu)
Gobuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) Alpha 4 (Gobuntu)
Ubuntu-Studio 8.04 (Hardy Heron) Alpha 4 (UbuntuStudio)


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 2, 2008)

Prakash if you happen to download the stable version don't forget to get me an AMD64 one also if you have the time  . 

OK back to topic. Nice to see a new Torrent client the other one was very basic although I used it for all my torrent needs.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 2, 2008)

Transmission is also basic. 

uTorrent is the best torrent client. Azureus comes a distant second. I hate to run uTorrent with Darwine/Crossover but no choice for non windows users.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 2, 2008)

Ubuntu 8.04 is gonna be a dream come true . W8ing for it .


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 2, 2008)

I know It isn't a concern of Ubuntu developers but I think either its the time to either replace nautilus or fix the "truncate long icon label text" bug. May be I'm complaining but 6 years is REALLY long time! Even KDE has this feature. Time to move on for KDE4.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2008)

when will the new look with the dock come to hardy heron??in the beta stage or what??BTW DL complete!!


----------



## hellknight (Feb 2, 2008)

I really like Brasero though, nice to see a feature rich Optical Disc burner in Ubuntu. This is where it lacked in comparison to KDE based distros. Hey, does it supports VCD and DVD burning also?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 2, 2008)

@hellknight
No VCD support in Brasero as of yet.But its hell lot better than the sucky burning software(if you even call it a software) that used to come in earlier versions of Ubuntu.

Hardy Alpha 4 has some major changes since Alpha 3 and seems to iron out quite a lot of bugs that Alpha 3 had.
I am enjoying my journey on Ubuntu Hardy


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

well, hardy being LTS has to be as good as it can get, because several people will be using it for three looooooooong years. Besides, now with pulse audio, compiz fusion, firefox3, OOo3, etc lunix is undergoing a major refresh. So ubuntu can't just stand back and watch.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Digit plz provide this in upcoming issues.


----------



## SUKHI99 (Feb 4, 2008)

it g48 that ubuntu 8.04 alpha 4 is released...........i'm wating for final release.
coz last time i download  aloha 3 that was very slow as a live cd 'n' also installing time. i checked that on 4 pc and got same result. so with this version it won't happen.tell me then i will download this version.also i burn the cd using nero in windows.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 4, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> *Transmission is also basic. *
> 
> uTorrent is the best torrent client. Azureus comes a distant second. I hate to run uTorrent with Darwine/Crossover but no choice for non windows users.



And I thought that was the reason mac users preferred it.
Anyways, Have you tried Deluge?


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 4, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I know It isn't a concern of Ubuntu developers but I think either its the time to either replace nautilus or fix the "truncate long icon label text" bug. May be I'm complaining but 6 years is REALLY long time! Even KDE has this feature. Time to move on for KDE4.



KDE4 is still not ready for mass production. as it has bugs which affects its overall stability. whereas in Gnome there are bugs related to enhancement.
so overall stability of system isn't affected.



Sunny1211993 said:


> when will the new look with the dock come to hardy heron??in the beta stage or what??BTW DL complete!!


nopes, AFAIK, dock will not be a part of standard Desktop



hellknight said:


> I really like Brasero though, nice to see a feature rich Optical Disc burner in Ubuntu. This is where it lacked in comparison to KDE based distros. Hey, does it supports VCD and DVD burning also?



if you need pro suites then you can try Nero Linux 3, which is based on windows version of Nero 7 & GEAR PRO Linux .
in Free alternatives are gnomebaker & k3b( it can be used on ubuntu without any problems)



SUKHI99 said:


> it g48 that ubuntu 8.04 alpha 4 is released...........i'm wating for final release.
> coz last time i download  aloha 3 that was very slow as a live cd 'n' also installing time. i checked that on 4 pc and got same result. so with this version it won't happen.tell me then i will download this version.also i burn the cd using nero in windows.


If you have a older systems Ubuntu is not the great choice, try Xubuntu which the same thing minus eye candy so its suitable for slow systems.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 4, 2008)

rayraven said:


> And I thought that was the reason mac users preferred it.
> Anyways, Have you tried Deluge?


Installing .dmg on a Mac involves 1 step. Installing Deluge/rTorrent involves more than 1 step. I also hate command line stuffs, steps I can't understand and unnecessary additional-go around methods. 

I've posted why I don't like Transmission in the Mac thread. Let's not hijack this thread. Debate/discuss there - if you want.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^mac users care only for eyecandy and mac applications.they dont know what is going on in their system  I'll say mac users dont know anything reg their system other than boasting the s/w and eyecandy !
see this:


----------



## SUKHI99 (Feb 4, 2008)

> If you have a older systems Ubuntu is not the great choice, try Xubuntu which the same thing minus eye candy so its suitable for slow systems.



no yaar my system not old one....
here i hv intel D101GGC
1.5 GB ram DDR 400 MHz
i think its enough for me 'n' also i'm using ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon with all eye candy i.e., compiz fusion.....ok


----------



## aryayush (Feb 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^mac users care only for eyecandy and mac applications.they dont know what is going on in their system  I'll say mac users dont know anything reg their system other than boasting the s/w and eyecandy !
> see this:


I can show you thousands of Mac users who can kick you where it hurts any day of the week, when it comes to knowing about the system's innards.

Though yours is a stupid and baseless comment, I have to say that I would have loved it if it were true in my case. Sure, I wouldn't have been a Digit member then and my knowledge about my computer would have been very minimal, but I would have been enjoying it as computers are supposed to be enjoyed - as an electronic appliance.

You don't know how your toaster works and it never gives you problems, you don't mess with the hardware or software of your TV and it keeps working for years. You know what is inside your computer and keep messing with it and it screws you.

I would much rather have a trouble-free computer that I don't know crock about than a computer that I know like the back of my hand and have to keep looking after.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^mind ur language


----------



## aryayush (Feb 5, 2008)

...


----------



## chinmoy (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, i installed 8.04 Hardy Heron and i have an acer aspire laptop[as 4520] with a nforce 610M motherboard! And i cannot get display drivers anywhere.Please help!


----------



## kalpik (Jul 3, 2008)

Please post another thread.

This is an old thread. Locked.


----------

